
Hackers Take Over Comcast Portal for Several Hours - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/business/AP-TEC-Comcast-Web-Hack.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=slogin
======
jamesbritt
Hackers?

:)

